
Font Awesome is switching to a subscription plan - nerdbaggy
https://fontawesome.com/6
======
JMTQp8lwXL
Google's icons are Apache licensed, if anyone is in need of a budget friendly
solution: [https://github.com/google/material-design-
icons](https://github.com/google/material-design-icons)

------
mtmail
"Both the Free and Pro versions of Font Awesome 6 will be available in a
couple of different formats." That doesn't sound much different from version
5.

